# New Hampshire Ibew questions



## Reoknows1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I just moved to NH from Oregon and want to join the ibew but I'm curious if there is sufficient work.
I've been in the trade for 12 years with almost 100% commercial experience.
I worked for an open shop and I'm a total ibew noob so any info or contacts would be great.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Reoknows1 said:


> I just moved to NH from Oregon and want to join the ibew but I'm curious if there is sufficient work.
> I've been in the trade for 12 years with almost 100% commercial experience.
> I worked for an open shop and I'm a total ibew noob so any info or contacts would be great.


Local 490 in concord newhampshire 
Not Shure how much wrk they have 
But couldn't hurt to see .

On the app I have it only showed one local in nh


----------



## Reoknows1 (Aug 7, 2017)

I saw local 490 in concord and local 2320 in manchester. I live in keene which is about hour away. Can i join either or does it have to do with where you live?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Reoknows1 said:


> I saw local 490 in concord and local 2320 in manchester. I live in keene which is about hour away. Can i join either or does it have to do with where you live?


Go on their websites and look up their territories ,

Each local has s specific territory that they cover and you have to live within that territory .


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Reoknows1 said:


> I saw local 490 in concord and local 2320 in manchester. I live in keene which is about hour away. Can i join either or does it have to do with where you live?


But their mite be exceptions not Shure 

Call the hall to find more info out


----------



## Reoknows1 (Aug 7, 2017)

ok thanks. I've tried emailing and calling them a few times and haven't had a response. I think I'll just go down there


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Reoknows1 said:


> ok thanks. I've tried emailing and calling them a few times and haven't had a response. I think I'll just go down there


Yea that's the best way go right down their and talk with them


----------

